# Corel Draw - Koordinatenursprung verschieben



## DSLeX (13. Februar 2006)

Guten Tag zusammen, 
ich habe unter Corel Draw das Problem, wenn ich den Koordinatenursprung verschiebe (da wo die Linale auf einander treffen, per drag & drop), dass der neue Koordinatenursprung nicht mit der Datei gepeichert wird. Wenn ich sie wieder öffne, ist der Ursprung da wo er vorher war.
Ich verwende Corel Draw 10. Das Problem taucht aber nicht bei jeder Datei auf.
Ich habe auch Dateien bei denen ich den Ursprung verschieben kann und der dann auch gespeichert wird. (man muss natürlich noch irgendeine Aktion durchführen um "speichern" klicken zu können, da das alleinige verschieben des Ursprungs keine Verändern der Datei für Corel Draw darstellt).
Es hört sich komplizierter an als es ist, aber ich finde keine Einstellung wie "Koordinaten Ursprung speichern".

Hoffe jemand hat ne zündende Idee.

Gruß DSLeX


----------



## schurre (14. Februar 2006)

Warum verschiebst du denn das Koordinatensystem und nicht einfach alle Objekte? Hat den gleichen Effekt und wird gespeichert.


----------



## DSLeX (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo Schurre,
das Verschieben der Objekte macht wenig Sinn, da es Sich um Diagramme handelt. Der Ursprung soll dem Ursprung der Diagramme entsprechen, wenn ich diese nun auf den Corel Draw Ursprung verschiebe, sind die Diagramme nicht mehr vollständig auf der Seite -> Druckbereich.
Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein den Ursprung in jeder Datei speichern zu können

DSLeX


----------



## schurre (14. Februar 2006)

Hm, mit Diagrammen hab ich in Corel noch nie gearbeitet.

Ich hab jetzt gerade mal mein 11er Corel getestet und bei mir wird der Koordinatenursprung brav mitgespeichert. Egal, ob ich ihn über Drag&Drop oder über Extras-Optionen-Lineale einstelle.

Wenn du es gar nicht zum Laufen kriegst, hier mein Vorschlag: du machst das Diagramm fertig, egal ob es auf der Seite ist oder nicht. Direkt vor dem Ausdrucken alles gruppieren und einmal auf p drücken. Dann ist alles auf der Seite zentriert und du kannst drucken. (Vorausgesetzt, die Diagramme verhalten sich wie normale Objekte. Wie gesagt, mit denen hab ich noch nie gearbeitet).


----------

